

Silkscreen: Automatic Preview of PSD on iOS app - patrickxb
http://getsilkscreen.com/

======
MartinMond
Hi guys, I'm one of the developers of Silkscreen. If you have any questions
please go ahead and ask.

Btw, could a mod change the title? It's not about turning a .psd into an iOS
App but just about previewing iPhone App mockups on your device.

~~~
llambda
So to be clear, this is not for transforming a mockup into an actual
application?

~~~
MartinMond
Nope, this is for designers who need to preview their retina designs on a
retina screen.

~~~
untog
That makes a lot more sense. The title of this submission made it sound like
some horrific image slicing and click-action tool!

~~~
MartinMond
Haha, we would never release such a tool. :)

Since we didn't submit the link we had no say over the title.

------
mindhunter
Easier technic to preview a PSD on iOS: Open an additional view for your file
(Window -> Arrange -> New Window) and place it one the side. Download the free
tool 'LivePreview' <http://www.zambetti.com/projects/liveview/> and place its
window on top of your cloned Photoshop view. Open your iOS device, install the
'LivePreview' app and connect to your machine. Wolla - a live preview!

~~~
MartinMond
Silkscreen reads the PSD directly, so you don't need a second monitor.

Also we support previewing iOS Home Screen icons on a fake Home Screen.

------
danielrhodes
Has anybody used this and compared it to LiveView?

<http://www.zambetti.com/projects/liveview/>

~~~
MartinMond
The basic principle is different. Silkscreen reads the PSD directly, so you
don't need a second monitor.

Also we've heard that LiveView is crashy on Lion, but I never experienced
that.

~~~
mindhunter
LiveView is free and you see your edits live without having to press Cmd+S.

------
digitalsushi
My friend finally came over and told me that you iterate the supported file
types by a rotating animated gif. I am not a business guy but I would maybe
write it at least once on your website. So far it seems the list is "PNG
images and Photoshop images". Please help me interpret this so I can tell what
you're selling.

~~~
MartinMond
Sorry, we're currently in the process of making a screencast, submitting 1.1
and writing our email list. We haven't yet had much time to work on the
homepage.

Silkscreen is for designers who design for retina devices and need a retina
density preview on the real device.

------
armandososa
This is a cool idea, but the site is not clear enough. A big video showing how
it works would be more useful.

~~~
MartinMond
Year we're currently in the process of making a screencast. I'm thinking just
zooming from Photoshop to the iPhone and showing how changes are reflected
instantly should be a good explanation.

------
llch
Bought the app for previewing Fireworks PNGs, but how can I view pages in it?

~~~
esad
For now, it will show only the first page. Swiping between Fireworks pages is
something we have on our roadmap.

